# Lav Overflow



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there a brush or other option for cleaning the overflow on a lavatory?
Have a customer that their overflow smells when water is ran. 
The faucet along with the waste were replaced in January by me. Ran a 1/4" cable as far as I could through the overflow and was curious if someone has a better option?


----------



## Drain Man NY (Mar 3, 2013)

One of my favorite drain tools is a shop vac. Try filling the sink with a liquid cleaner/water mix then opening the pop-up. As the sink is draining use a shop vac sealed against the overflow to suck the cleaner backwards through the casting and hopefully remove (or at least control the odor) of the nasties that might be in there.

When you replaced the pop-up did you clear the outlet of the sink casting internally?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bleach


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I always clean where the overflow ties into the pop up. 

I like the shop vac idea and will try it. 
Thanks


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

HSI said:


> Is there a brush or other option for cleaning the overflow on a lavatory? <SNIP>
> 
> You as a plumber have to understand what's happening -- a couple of questions to ask the cutomer.
> 
> ...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea. 
Her son has moved home to take care of his mom. She told me he fills the lave as full as he can to shave. It is soapy scum causing the odor. 
The overflow hole is small maybe 3/8"ish. Bigger ones I have ran a 1/4" cable down with luck. This one was to tight to make the first turn.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Bleach is what I tell people too. Tell them to put 1/2 cup and fill it so to the overflow and let it run a bit. I do it to mine too I think there some build up from the last owner in it. Haven't figured a brush type thing to push through it. Maybe I should just change it to a new one..lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a kinetic water ram. Fill the sink using the water ram as the stopper. Pull the water ram up let some of the water drain, put the ram back in drain and pull the trigger. It will blow all the muck right out of the overflow.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Get a kinetic water ram. Fill the sink using the water ram as the stopper. Pull the water ram up let some of the water drain, put the ram back in drain and pull the trigger. It will blow all the muck right out of the overflow.


I have never used one before and was looking for a reason to pick one up. 
Obviously pull the pop up out first?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I once saw a lady breaking up tablets used to clean false teeth, and putting them in overflow. Did it work?? don't know


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleach or I've seen an orange scented foaming spray for drains. Both worked.


----------

